# Some days the music works better than others



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I finished ripping and converting to Flac a CD-R I had transferred and burned a week or two ago - Dezsö Ránki playing Beethoven sonatas Opp. 13, 53 and 78. Decided to listen to the CD again, seeing as it was right there. It's one of those days, apparently; the music and I connected like it hasn't for quite a spell. Brings back memories from when my ears were young, and the music was new to me.

I know where the music is going now, but today that was a _good_ thing.

Here's hoping all of you can have that experience, for a little while at least, _every day_.

:tiphat:


----------

